# MEDALS APPLICATIONS - OP IMPACT



## Grunt_031 (16 Mar 2016)

CANFORGEN 044/16 CMP 027/16 071550Z MAR 16
MEDALS APPLICATIONS - OP IMPACT

UNCLASSIFIED


REFS: A. CANFORGEN 003/09 CMP 002/09 081950Z JAN 09 
B. CANFORGEN 047/09 CMP 021/09 041418Z MAR 09 
C. CANFORGEN 096/09 CMP 042/09 201315Z MAY 09 
D. CANFORGEN 184/14 CMP 084/14 201429Z OCT 14 
E. CANFORGEN 118/15 CMP 054/15 301812Z JUN 15 



IT HAS COME TO LIGHT THAT NO MEDAL APPLICATION HAS YET BEEN MADE FOR MANY ELIGIBLE PERS WHO SERVED ON OP IMPACT ROTO 0 


REF E ANNOUNCED RECOGNITION FOR THIS OP BUT CAME AFTER ROTO 0 PERS HAD BEEN REDEPLOYED TO CANADA. CONSEQUENTLY, THEIR MEDALS COULD NOT BE PRESENTED IN THEATRE 


IT IS THEREFORE NOW THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE HOME UNIT IN CANADA TO MAKE APPLICATION FOR THEIR ELIGIBLE PERS OF ROTO 0 IAW REFS A TO D 


AS AIRCREW CAN ACCUMULATE TIME TOWARDS EITHER GCS-EXP FOR DAYS FLOWN OVER THE IRAQ/SYRIA THEATRE OF OPS OR GSM-EXP FOR DAYS ON THE GROUND IN KUWAIT, ALL APLICATIONS FOR AIRCREW SHALL BE ACCOMPANIED BY A COPY OF THE RELEVANT PAGES OF THE MBR S FLIGHT LOG TO ALLOW FOR A CORRECT DETERMINATION TO BE MADE


----------

